# Tagestour mit ordentlichen hm



## Regensbiker (25. Juni 2012)

Servus,

ich plane am kommenden Wochende mal eine längere Tagestour in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Ich würde gerne mal längere, grössere Anstiege fahren (komme aus Regensburg und grössere Berge sind hier Mangelware  ) und schöne trailige Abfahrten im Anschluss.

Was gibt es denn im Umkreis von 70-100km (max) so für gute Gebiete mit ordentlichen Bergen, bei denen sich die längere Anfahrt lohnt?
Habe gelesen, dass der Aber nicht sooo toll sein soll!?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## 3cinos (25. Juni 2012)

Was ist eine längere Tagestour mit längeren und größeren Anstiegen an ordentlichen Bergen?

Die längste mir bekannte Auffahrt östl. von Regensburg bietet der König des Bayerischen Waldes, der Arber, mit 800Hm am Stück.
Das der Arber nicht sooo toll ist, würd ich nicht sagen. Es gibt interessantere "Hügel" im Bereich Arber, aber am Arber kann man locker um die 2000Hm mit längeren (trailigen) Power-Uphill und trailige Abfahrten bis ca. S3 fahren!

Studiere die Topo-Karten im Bereich Cerchov, Hoher Bogen, Kaitersberg, Osser, Falkenstein, St. Engelmar, Dreisessel (weiter hinten), dann kannst Du sicherlich Touren zw. 40-60km bei 1500-2500Hm bis S3 erfahren.

Ist das zu wenig, gibt es z. B. noch die "5-Tausender des Bayerischen Waldes" mit 60km und 3000Hm. bzw. 5-Tausender +x ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (25. Juni 2012)

Hmm ... Was sind ordentlich höhenmeter ... Das sieht jeder anders 

Rund um den hirschenstein kann man sich ne zeitlang austoben ... Bernried -> Gipfel sind 700hm am Stück wennst willst.

Arber über goldsteig (über Enzian und Kl. Arber) is landschaftlich schön aber mit tragestücken vor allem aufm kleinen arber rauf.

Deggendorf geisskopf und zurück kann man einiges machen.

Berge gibts genug im bayerwald


----------



## bon__ (26. Juni 2012)

in der märz ausgabe des "bikesport magazin" war ein schöner artikel über biken im bayerischen wald .. insb. in st. englmar ...
evtl. kann man das noch irgendwo nachschlagen?


----------



## franzam (26. Juni 2012)

z.B.:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ort=date&simpleQuery=bayerischer+wald&suche=1


----------



## Regensbiker (26. Juni 2012)

super. Vielen Dank für die Tipps und Anregungen. 

Werde nach dem Wochenende mal berichten, wo es hinging und wie es war


----------



## CC. (2. Juli 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> z.B.:
> 
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ort=date&simpleQuery=bayerischer+wald&suche=1



Danke für den Link. Bin dadurch auf bayerwald-bike.de gestoßen und mich spontan zu einer Tour mit denen am WE entschlossen. Die "Tausender" und die Landschaft sind zu verlockend ...


@Regensbiker: wie wars bei Dir? Bist Du fündig geworden? 

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## CC. (9. Juli 2012)

Hab mir die Höhenmeter aus der Nähe angesehen: 6000 hm in 4 Tagen. Einfach nur geil: Trails und steinige Downhills, aber auch endlose Anstiege in schöner Landschaft. Der Bayrische (/Böhmer-) Wald ist eine echte Überraschung...


----------



## 3cinos (9. Juli 2012)

@ CC.

welche Berge/Gegend hast denn unter die Stollen genommen?


----------



## CC. (10. Juli 2012)

Bin den Bayerwald Cross gefahren.
Prädikat: empfehlenswert.


----------

